# WSC MP3



## RamistThomist (Jan 17, 2006)

Where can I find Shorter Catechism MP3s, preferably for free?


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 17, 2006)

Try this link:

http://www.sermonaudio.com/sermoninfo.asp?SID=1030071751


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 17, 2006)

SWRB also has readings of the WCF, WLC and the Solemn League and Covenant on Sermon Audio

http://tinyurl.com/bxuoa

[Edited on 1-18-2006 by Pilgrim]


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks. That's just what I need. I am on question 43 or so. I am an oral learner. This should really help.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm listening to it too, on question 98. I'm thinking he must go through it three times, since my Real Player says the file is 1 hour 34 minutes.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 17, 2006)

After the WSC, he reads the Solemn League and Covenant and other material.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 17, 2006)

Here is another version, that allows you to listen to the WSC, Still Waters free"

http://rapidshare.de/files/11267426/WSC_all.mp3.html


----------



## kevin.carroll (Jan 18, 2006)

Wow...and to think I was doing it with a tape recorder. I'm so 20th century. LOL


----------



## Peter (Aug 21, 2006)

*WSC MP3 FREE*

James Frew of the FPC(C)

http://kiltearnfreechurch.co.uk/ShorterCatechism.html

with a Scottish accent that sounds like Sean Connery!


----------



## crhoades (Aug 21, 2006)

http://www.reformedmusic.com/wsc.asp

They're not free but it is a nominal fee for what you get. They are all set to acoustic guitar and sung. These are very well done - the lady used to go to our church! Can't recommend them enough. Check out the samples.


----------

